

Show HN: An etcd client library for Rust - Perceptes
https://github.com/jimmycuadra/rust-etcd

======
Perceptes
There's still more to be done, but all the key space operations are done so I
thought it was a good time to share!

API endpoints left to implement:

* Remaining statistics endpoints * Cluster management * Authn/authz, new but experimental in etcd 2.1

In addition, it could stand to be smarter about retrying calls in various
failure scenarios.

